# Dirt Jump - KHS SJ200



## Jacefl (Aug 11, 2014)

Recently moved away from Boulder and Valmont Bike Park. I didnt have a dj there but would borrow a friends giant sometimes. I would also ride this rigid bike there. I grew up freestyling and jumping bmx bikes so I am okay at the sport. Could do the XL line at valmont. Didnt get crazy but I could make it from point a to point b. Well, there isnt a world class park down here in Florida where I am at. I am thinking and about to try a buy a dirt jumper. I am usually really skinny but I am currently 6'4 220. Would like to get back down to 180 soon but thats really beside the point. At that size, would the KHS work? Is there a better option. I am okay with spending around 1000 for a complete bike but not more. I would actually rather spend a lot less. I am not planning on spending time in the park or anything. Just want a bike that I can ride here and hop curbs and what not. FL is crazy flat so SS is the ticket. Any recommendations? Is there a cruiser that will do all of the above and still hold its own in a dirt jump setting for when I road trip it? Need sizing help as well. I am 6'4, so thats a big part of it.


----------



## Fairmont (Aug 9, 2014)

Texas Fireman might be fun.


----------



## PhillipJ (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm 6'3" and have a large frame 2013 SJ-200. It's a good fit for pump tracks and jumps but I wouldn't want to do long rides on it.

The frame is very beefy steel and it has 36 spoke wheels and the fork has steel stanchions so I don't think your 220 lbs will be a problem. It's only a 9mm bolt-through, not a 15 or 20 but I don't think that matters if you're not doing mad tricks.

All that said, if you're looking for an all-around bike that's not just for the park you might be better off with something like a Santa Cruz Chameleon. Tough enough to jump but better geometry for trail riding.


----------

